# Fresh material



## Az Turnings (Jun 19, 2018)

went to the woodcraft in Tucson and found this guy in a scrap bin! Sweet redwood Burl castings coming soon!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2018)

Congrats! What a lucky find! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 20, 2018)

Score!


----------

